# Copy+Paste im Texteditor



## CJChico (7. Jan 2010)

Hi,

Ich habe mir mittlerweile ein schönen Texteditor programmiert. Aber mir fehlt immernoch eine Grundlegende Funktion "Copy+Paste". Ich kann in meinem Editor kein copy paste durchführen. Die Actions sind zwar in dem Contextmenu vom Editor aber sie tun nix. Weiß jemand von euch wie ich diese Actions aktivieren kann?


----------



## Schumi (7. Jan 2010)

Wie wäre es mit dem Clipboard? Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 16.23 Die Zwischenablage (Clipboard)


----------



## Sonecc (7. Jan 2010)

unschön, in SWT anwendungen Swing zu nutzen^^ (sofern er auf Eclipse basiert, welche Plattform er nutzt weiß ja keiner)
http://dev.eclipse.org/viewcvs/index.cgi/org.eclipse.swt.snippets/src/org/eclipse/swt/snippets/Snippet94.java?view=co <- hier ist ein beispiel wie man Copy + Paste via SWT realisieren kann


----------



## CJChico (8. Jan 2010)

Ja ich weiß, ich habe zuwenig informationen hier gelassen, aber ich habe mein Problem gestern Abend noch gelösst bekommen.

Ich habe eine RCP anwendung und ein JFace Texteditor. Das Problem war, das in der Editorklasse AbstractTextEditor in der Methode "createActions()" diese Actions instanziert werden, aber sehr wahrschein nicht mit logik gefüllt sind oder sie dann mit einer anderen Plugin Abhängigkeit kollidieren. Ich habe nun diese Methode überschrieben und musste mir lediglich die Actions selber instazieren welche ich für mein Editor brauch z.B. undo, redo, find,... .

Danke für Eure Antworten, das nächste mal denke ich an die notwenigen Informationen


----------



## Koringar (8. Jan 2010)

Hi,

unter 'org.eclipse.ui.actions' gibt es die 'ActionFactory'. Mit der kannst du dir verschiedene standard Actions geben lassen z.B. Copy, Paste usw. .
Wahl weise kannst du mit deinem eigenen Action auf 

```
action.setActionDefinitionId("org.eclipse.ui.edit.copy");
action.setActionDefinitionId("org.eclipse.ui.edit.paste");
```
zugreifen. Das ist das eigentlich Commando zum ausführen von Copy und Paste.


----------

